# What is this??



## Chara (Jul 9, 2013)

Noticed Chara licking her back foot a lot the last couple of days. And just noticed this... Any ideas? She was groomed on Wednesday could it be something that happened then? She has a vet appt. Tuesday so I will have it checked then, but in the meantime... Something I should be concerned about?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chara (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok I can't get the picture to upload. I am looking at a really red with some white splotches bump/lump/nodule, about the size of a dime. Maybe a little smaller. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Maybe an ingrown hair? How old is your dog? I would take him to the vet as I have heard toe cancer is common in black standards, just to be sure it isn't.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

My Gabie used to get lick granulomas around his toes after grooming. It happened because there would be a slight irritation from the groom that he would lick and cause more inflammation. 

Could it me something like that?


----------



## Chara (Jul 9, 2013)

Chara is just a year old this past Tuesday. I guess I will see what the vet says. Thanks for the replies. I will check back in after our appt. Tuesday & let ya know what we find out


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

That age is a good thing, I think toe cancer is pretty rare in dogs under 4 years and usually doesn't appear till 7 years or after. Probably just an irritation that he keeps licking. Maybe you could find a way to cover it...a wrap or sock to give it a chance to heal.


----------



## Chara (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chara (Jul 9, 2013)

Just a quick update. Our vet visit went well yesterday. The vet did not think the growth on Chara's leg/foot was anything to worry about. I thought she called it a hematosis, but when I looked it up at home the description was nothing like what she was describing. I misheard her I'm sure. She said it was just a growth of spontaneous cells that could go away on its own if I can get Chara to leave it alone. She wanted to schedule to have it removed in 3-4 weeks just in case Chara doesn't leave it be. So she is scheduled for the removal on 5/15 with hopes of it being gone by then. Thanks for everyone's thoughts on this.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Glad things are under control. Chara is an interesting name. Are you a hockey fan? A Penguins fan? They have a player named Zdeno Chara. 

Rick


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

PoodleRick said:


> Glad things are under control. Chara is an interesting name. Are you a hockey fan? A Penguins fan? They have a player named Zdeno Chara.
> 
> Rick


Poodle Rick! PLEASE do not give us Bruins fans a heart attack like that!
:afraid:

Go Bs!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

ApricotsRock said:


> Poodle Rick! PLEASE do not give us Bruins fans a heart attack like that!
> :afraid:
> 
> Go Bs!


OK, good. As a Caps fan, I know I know, I was going to have to put you on ignore if you were a Penguins fan.  Bruins I can live with.

Rick


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

PoodleRick said:


> Glad things are under control. Chara is an interesting name. Are you a hockey fan? A Penguins fan? They have a player named Zdeno Chara.
> 
> Rick


lol............ hope that at least you are pronouncing chara the proper way as it should be and not the "english" way  

and yeah........ Chara is the Bruins captain...... where did you get the Pens from?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Right Chara is on the Bruins. Not the Penguins. What can I say, I haven't had my coffee yet. Going to get some right now.

Rick


----------



## Chara (Jul 9, 2013)

lol, yes, Chara is named after Zdeno Chara, but.... I am a diehard Red Wings fan (although it's not looking good right now, oh the irony). Our 13 yr old son was given the liberty of naming her. 
And as for the penguins.... ? heavens NO!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chara (Jul 9, 2013)

The poor girl is a bit confused when we're talking (yelling) @ the tv. My husband said we should change her name to Kronner during the playoffs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

PoodleRick;1131745
Right Chara is on the Bruins. Not the Penguins. What can I say said:


> I just had mine...... lol
> 
> How do you take your coffee?
> 
> ...


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Chara said:


> The poor girl is a bit confused when we're talking (yelling) @ the tv. My husband said we should change her name to Kronner during the playoffs


You know, in Slovak (Since Chara is from Slovakia), Zdeno is a boy's name and Zdena/Zdenka is a girls name...... you could just change it to that .... go from the surname to first name and make it girly, and she won't be confused anymore


----------



## Chara (Jul 9, 2013)

She was "supposed" to be a boy, but we fell in love with her. ?. & the name stuck


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Chara said:


> She was "supposed" to be a boy, but we fell in love with her. ?. & the name stuck


Well it doesn't really matter for a surname if it is a girl or a boy  in English you don't put that stupid "-ova" on the end so it is the same


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Wild Kitten said:


> I just had mine...... lol
> 
> *How do you take your coffee?*
> 
> ...



With cream. I'm a coffee wuss. I take my tea straight up though. No sugar, sugar makes me fat and I'm fat enough already.

Rick

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Chara said:


> lol, yes, Chara is named after Zdeno Chara, but.... I am a diehard Red Wings fan (although it's not looking good right now, oh the irony). Our 13 yr old son was given the liberty of naming her.
> *And as for the penguins.... ? heavens NO!!!! *
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh good. Man I don't like them.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

And that folks is how you derail a thread. It was fun and I am thrilled to find out that not only are you guys Poodle People but you are Hockey People too! Does it get any better??????????!!!!!:amen:

And I am glad that I am not the only one who lets the 13 year old name the dog.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah we really should create a hockey topic in the off topic section - some one please do it, i don't want to be the one   

And I don't get it...... what's wrong with the pens????


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Wild Kitten said:


> Yeah we really should create a hockey topic in the off topic section - some one please do it, i don't want to be the one
> 
> And I don't get it...... what's wrong with the pens????


As a Caps fan what's wrong with the Pens is that they are a good team but watching the games, the love fest from the commentators is embarrassing. I mean seriously during the commercial breaks they must have their "alone" time with pictures on Crosby. 

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

ApricotsRock said:


> And that folks is how you derail a thread. It was fun and I am thrilled to find out that not only are you guys Poodle People but you are Hockey People too! Does it get any better??????????!!!!!:amen:
> 
> And I am glad that I am not the only one who lets the 13 year old name the dog.


TeeHee.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Chara said:


> Just a quick update. Our vet visit went well yesterday. The vet did not think the growth on Chara's leg/foot was anything to worry about. I thought she called it a hematosis, but when I looked it up at home the description was nothing like what she was describing. I misheard her I'm sure. She said it was just a growth of spontaneous cells that could go away on its own if I can get Chara to leave it alone. She wanted to schedule to have it removed in 3-4 weeks just in case Chara doesn't leave it be. So she is scheduled for the removal on 5/15 with hopes of it being gone by then. Thanks for everyone's thoughts on this.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Is it a histiocytoma (sp?) Taylee had one on her foot once (confirmed by needle biopsy), and it went away on it's own in a few weeks. But she was not bothering it. You should probably find a way to cover it - maybe dog shoes or vet wrap.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Histiocytoma sounds right to me.


----------



## Chara (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes! That is what it is! Thank you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Chara said:


> Yes! That is what it is! Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Then, as long as you can keep him from licking it, it should go away on it's own, no need for surgery!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chara (Jul 9, 2013)

Some good news! Chara has been really good about not licking & the histiocytoma(sp) is going away. Looking like no surgery will be needed!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh great! That's a really good news


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Fantastic.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Now there is an "I told you so" that we both can enjoy - great news!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

